# Help save Video stream to HDD



## slugger (Feb 8, 2011)

I need to download & save the video streams from this site on to my HDD

Live webcast of Aero India 2011 International Seminar

All my current methods of catching the stream has failed me

1. Flashgot

2. Grab++ [Orbit Downloader]

3. URL Snooper + RMTPDump

URL Snooper gave me this as a URL for one of the videos

rtmp://flashmedia.nic.in:80/aeroindiavod/mp4:innsptech.f4v&poster=*osmf.org/images/poster_cathy_fmp.jpg&autoPlay=true

If anybody has been able to save the stream, then please let me know how you did it - please don't suggest a screen capture though - i waste the whole day seeing the video get buffered - horrible speeds i have

Also saving the stream will not involve any breaking of laws, as the lectures are not protected by any copyright laws

Preferably, please suggest me those methods you have tried out yourself with the videos on this site & have found it to be working.

Thanks


----------



## nims11 (Feb 8, 2011)

search for the "video download helper" plugin for Firefox. i use it to download any videos from any webpage.


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 8, 2011)

^^ Yes it should work unless it is protected (which is probably not the case here).

I would suggest that you install IDM & then download the video by clicking the corner button. It gives better speeds. 

Good luck.


----------



## slugger (Feb 8, 2011)

*@nims11*
I got the DownloadHelper plugin installed, but the 3-colored icon does not get animated even after the video starts - its stays greyed

*@pauldmps*

will install IDM & see if it works - thanks

not working 

i get no box even after the video starts playing. So i right click & then select download FLV option & then i get this message box

*img203.imageshack.us/img203/7703/idmfail.gif


anyway according to the rmtp link i had posted earlier, the video stream is a mp4 file & not flv


Can't download the stream - please help 

Thanks


----------



## Pratul_09 (Feb 15, 2011)

sorry for being late.

you can try replay media catcher from applian.com, its capable of catching web stream dumper also for hard to detect media.


----------



## slugger (Feb 24, 2011)

RTMPDump is good to go - all freeware

Server issues when i was trying - coincidence.

thanks for the replies


----------

